
Uber and Lyft can be just as bad as taxis when it comes to racial discrimination - buckbova
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/31/13478102/uber-lyft-race-gender-discrimination-study-findings-mit-stanford
======
hackuser
Many repeat the story that Lyft, Uber, etc. improve service to minority
communities. Was there ever data supporting that claim, or was it based on PR
and anecdote?

